# Radioamatierisms >  Radiouztvērējs no grafīta un žiletes

## emovere

Lūzdu palīdzību lai izveidotu radiouztvēreeju no žiletes un grafīta kas kalpo kaa pusvadiitaajs, un lai beigaas rodas kautkas liidziigs skanjai! labi ja darbotos no savas frekvences straavas! ja kaadam ir informaacija paliidziet! vai arii vienkaarsa radio sheema ko var uzmonteet maajas apstaakljos!

----------


## kurlander

cietumaa seedi? ka no tik arhajiskiem prieksmetiem radio gribi uztaisiit  :: 

Bet ja nopietni. esmu lasiijis ka saadi var uztaisiit diodi. Esot baigais cakars atrast grafiita poziiciju.
veel lielaaks cakars buus uztaiit skaljruni. ir idejas kaa to dariit?

----------


## kurlander

un meerkjis attasnos liidzekljus?

----------


## emovere

> cietumaa seedi? ka no tik arhajiskiem prieksmetiem radio gribi uztaisiit 
> 
> Bet ja nopietni. esmu lasiijis ka saadi var uztaisiit diodi. Esot baigais cakars atrast grafiita poziiciju.
> veel lielaaks cakars buus uztaiit skaljruni. ir idejas kaa to dariit?


 
Nu ja skolu var saliidzinaat ar cietumu tad kautvai!   ::  
 Nu skalruna vietaa es izmantoshu austinjas, bet par to diodi taisniiba, vienkarsi primitiivaaka uzbuuve, kuru vaidzeetu realizeet. un taadeel vaidziiga zilete, kad biidiisu grafiitu pa zileti taadaa veidaa mainiisies frekvence un taa radiisies iespeeja kautko uztvert!   ::   Protams signaals nebuus stiprs jo vins barosies no taas straavas kas atnaak ar radio frekvenci!  Vaidzeetu taakaa atrast kaadu vecu fizikas buku   ::   kurs sito ir meeginaajis uzveidot, protams tur veel ir kautkaadi tinumi un man vaidzeetu  sheemu kur tas atteelots!

----------


## emovere

> un meerkjis attasnos liidzekljus?


 Nu ceru ka attaisnosies, izkritiis kaadi mati, bet jaacensas dabuut gatavu   ::

----------


## kurlander

bidot grafiitu frekvence nemainiisies. bet tikai kaadaa briidii taa saaks straadaat kaa diode. frekvenci var mainiit: mainot spoles vai kondesaatora parametrus.
sitaatdiem radio ir vajadziiga aara (loti liela) antena ar zemeejumu

----------


## kurlander

sitie verkji saucas DETEKTORUZTVEEREEJI.
fizikas graamataas noteikti vajedzeetu buut sheemai.
manaa laikaa vismaz bija.

----------


## emovere

> sitie verkji saucas DETEKTORUZTVEEREEJI.
> fizikas graamataas noteikti vajedzeetu buut sheemai.
> manaa laikaa vismaz bija.


 nu es neko graamataa nevareeju atrast, bet tie veidi kaa to var uztaisiit ir vairaaki, bet labi ja es saprastu sitos rakstus, iemetat aci steit un izskaidrojiet kas ir aerial un coil cik zinu ir tinums bet no kaada materiaala un kas tu iisti?

http://bizarrelabs.com/foxtimag.htm

http://bizarrelabs.com/foxcl.htm

http://bizarrelabs.com/foximg/waves.gif

http://bizarrelabs.com/foxtimes.htm

----------


## emovere

Laikam sapratu, vieniigi par to tinumu veel jaauzzin! kaa vinju taisa, vai arii kam taadu var demonteet?

----------


## kurlander

izskaidrojiet kas ir aerial un coil 


aerial vereetu buut baigi gars vads, vai aara antena.
coil ir ar 120 vijumi parasta lakota vara vada.

----------


## zzz

A tjipa googli palietot?

piem:

http://www.all-science-fair-projects.co ... 0faa3.html


Vprochem ja tev nabaga cilveekam buus prjamo praktiski jaademonstree ka tas aparaats straadaa un skan, tad tas vareetu nebuut viegli - detektoruztveereejiem vajag jeedziigu antenu un zemeejumu, un afaik Latvijaa AM diapazonos ir viens pats Radio Nord ar visai nieciigu jaudu.

----------


## timmijss

pec gramatas shematiski
http://foto.inbox.lv/albums21197323/.../IMG-5571s.jpg

----------


## kurlander

es loti sen atpakalj meeginaaju uztaisiit no radiodetaljaam.
pat tad nekas nesanaaca

----------


## timmijss

es ari meginaju un sapratu ka nav to vērts.

bet var jau meģiāt

----------


## emovere

Cik zinu, kad biju mazs tad uz raadio klusijos paris kanaalus AM, bet vai tagd veel vinji ir, nja un Radio Nord klausijos paaris dienas atpakal, bet tas bija Rigaa, taakaa esmu limbazos tad vareetu veel censties kautko no krieviem nokert, jo biezi vien speeleejot savu elektrisko gichu uztveru krievu paarraides garajos vilnos!

----------


## emovere

tagad sabaidijaat mani! nu ceru ka kautko es notvershu, ja izdosies tad sito briinumu ielikshu   ::  jaameegina jau sonakt pamociities!

----------


## kurlander

bet ja no taair atkariiga dziiviba var taisiit PADJOBKU.
pamatu taisi no deelja izgreb vietu kaadam kjiiniesu mini raadzinjam.
bet virspusee saliec zileti u.t.t.

tikai raadio neiesleedz FM viljnos  :: )

buutu ideaaki garajos viljnos. bet vai taatus vispaar muusdienaas razo?

----------


## timmijss

vienreiz savam kompim pie mikrafona pieliku garu vadu ar atklatu minusu (ka tv antenai) un skaneja kautkadi krievi un tiri labi vareja saprast.

----------


## emovere

nu es maajaas biezi uztveru caur elektrisko gitaaru, bet kad to elektrisko gitaaru pielieku pie 5kW pastiprinaataajiem tad dzirdu ideaali krievu paaraidi kur vinjiem maaca vaacu valodu, dazreiz kluust kaitinoshi jo vinju vaariishanaas traucee speeleet! 
bet ar zemeejumu gribu iztikt ar skolas apkures trubu un par antenu kautkaadu 1m diametraa vadu tinumu! tas dereetu?

----------


## kurlander

no radio detaljaam nevari taisiit?
buus daudz vieglaak

----------


## emovere

nu tad man vaig jau sheemu un pamaaciibu kaa taisiit no detalaam! kautko vienkarsu un saprotamu!

----------


## kurlander

vienkaarsaak buutu njemt kaadu jau gatavu mikreni.
piemest spoli un citus siikumus

----------


## emovere

garazaa meetaajas visaadi radio verki, kautko vareetu meeginaat demonteet, bet saakumaa meeginaasu so super duper ziletes radiuztveereeju izveidot!   ::  gan jau veel radiisies jautaajumi

----------


## timmijss

aizej uz limbazu bibleni tur var atrast gramatas ar vieglam shēmām prieks maziem rādžiņiem.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nekas prātīgs no tā detektorrādio nesanāks, jo nav spēcīgu vietējo staciju ko klausīties. Atī pirms sešdesmit un vairāk gadiem ar detektorradioaparatiem klausījās vietējās stacijas dienas laikā.  Patreiz visi Latvijā bijušie vidējo viļņu raidtāji ir atslēgti. Radio Nord izejas jauda ir slīdzinoši neliela un ar tādu vienkāršu radio to labi ja var dzirdrdēt Ulbrokā. Lai iekustinātu detektoru vajag ļoti spēcīgu signālu(vairāku simtu kilovatu radio raidītāju nelielā attālumā). Vakara laikā , kad rzdioviļņu izplatīšanās uzlabojas un elektromagnētiskais lauks pieaug, ar detektoru paklausīties atkal nesanāk, jo tik vienkāršam uztvērējam ir slikta selektivitāte un visas stacijas jaucas vienā putrā. Vēl nevajag aizmirst, ka katram šī foruma dalībniekam uz galda stāv ideāls radiotraucētājs. Krievu laikos drošības iestādes tērēja milzu naudas lai radītu traucējumus "naidnieku balss" raidītājiem, bet mūsdienās datoru impulsu barokļi ir praktiski piedir.... visu ēteru. Elektrotīkls ir ideāla raidošā antena, jo ķinieši vienkārši nelodē sprostfiltrus barokļu ieejā un visa draza no barokļa komutātora tiek raidīta gaisā. Tādus pašus trsaucejumus rada daudži mobīlo lādētāji, TV uztvērēji, ekonomiskās spuldzes un vēl cita sadzīves tehnika. Var jau protams mēģināt uzbūvēt detektoruztvērēju, bet tad vajadzēs spoli tīt uz ļoti lielā karkasa(apmēram litra burka) ar resnu vadu, kā detektoru izmantot modernu jūtīgu pusvadītājdiodi(par žiletēm un grafītiem aizmirsti), paralēli kontūram pieslēgt gaisa maiņkondensātoru, zemē iedzīr kādus trīs stieņus zemējumam(par apsildes baterejām aizmirsti), vel uzvilkt kādus piecdesmit metrus garu antenu un izlegt visu tuvumā esošo sadzīves tehniku ar impulsa barošanas blokiem. Ja Tu esi uz visu to gatavs, tad es pameklēšu kādu nopietnu detektorradio shēmu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Šāds detektora uztvērējs ir tīri reāls, vinīgi gan iesākumā žiletes un grafīta vietā lietot germānija diodes, piemēram D2 vai D9 krievu ražojuma... ar šādu diodi detektora radio strādā lieliski naktī, kad labi izplatās īsviļņi... piemēram man ir sameistarots detektora radio uz īsviļņiem un ļoti labi tver staciju no vācijas "ņemetskaja volnā", kurai ir visai spēcīgs signāls un pat bija gadījumi, kad korespondenta balsi mikrotelefonā varēja skaidri sadzirdēt 2m attālumā...
Detektora uztvērējam vēlams lietot augstomīgas austiņas ar 600 omu līdz 1K pretestību, bet ja nav šādas austiņas, tad jālieto salāgošanas transformātors no "vefiņa", nu tas kas ir izejā un kam pieslēgts skaļrunis... ( pazeminošā režīmā ) un tādu arī es lietoju... rādžiņs pat pavelk mazu tumbiņu, vienīgi tā jāliek pie auss...
Te rādžiņu shēmas netā
Google
crystal radio circuit
Par antenu lietoju apmēram 6 - 20m garu vadu un par zemējumu izmantoju centrālapkures radiatoru... detektoram selektivitāte ir pietiekoša un citas stacijas nemaisās virsū, tā pat uztvērēju neiespaido blakus darbojošais dators uz galda....
spole man ir ar 6mm diametra karkasu un ferīta serdi, vijumi gan laikam bija 12 vai 25, īsti neaceros...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> cietumaa seedi? ka no tik arhajiskiem prieksmetiem radio gribi uztaisiit 
> 
> Bet ja nopietni. esmu lasiijis ka saadi var uztaisiit diodi. Esot baigais cakars atrast grafiita poziiciju.
> veel lielaaks cakars buus uztaiit skaljruni. ir idejas kaa to dariit?


 Nav tik traki.... man pat bīja doma uzbūvēt reģenetīvo radio bez pusvadītājiem un elektronu lampām...
te būs idejas par kontaktu spējām...
http://home.earthlink.net/~lenyr/zincosc.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~lenyr/znrfamp2.htm
Redziet mīlīši, ka radio var uzbūvēt pat "Makgaivera stilā", respektīvi izmantot to,kas ir pa rokai....  ::

----------


## emovere

Par austinjaam neder vecaa telefona skalrunis?

----------


## timmijss

varbut ka der bet ka nav par švaku tikao izmeriju man sanaca 150 omi ja nekļudos

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Par austinjaam neder vecaa telefona skalrunis?


 Esmu provējis ļoti labs der gan tās melnās kapsulas, gan janākas, kas ir zaļā vai pelēkā krāsā...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> varbut ka der bet ka nav par švaku tikao izmeriju man sanaca 150 omi ja nekļudos


 Derēs droši... 150 omi manuprāt vel gāja droši...
300 omi arī der, kas ir visbiežāk sastopams ( 150 + 150 )

----------


## emovere

> varbut ka der bet ka nav par švaku tikao izmeriju man sanaca 150 omi ja nekļudos


 
nja tas ir taakaa par maz peec ieprieks sniegtaas informaacijas, tad jaadomaa atrast transformaatoru! tad to var demonteet vef radioaparaatam, vai vienalga kuram?

----------


## emovere

> varbut ka der bet ka nav par švaku tikao izmeriju man sanaca 150 omi ja nekļudos


 Derēs droši... 150 omi manuprāt vel gāja droši...
300 omi arī der, kas ir visbiežāk sastopams ( 150 + 150 )[/quote

aa nu tad iztiksu ar ar telefona klausuli!  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> varbut ka der bet ka nav par švaku tikao izmeriju man sanaca 150 omi ja nekļudos
> 
> 
>  
> nja tas ir taakaa par maz peec ieprieks sniegtaas informaacijas, tad jaadomaa atrast transformaatoru! tad to var demonteet vef radioaparaatam, vai vienalga kuram?


 Praktiski vienalga kuram... trafam ieejā ir 3 spailes un izejā 2 spailes, es pieslēdzu pie tām, kas dod vislielāko transformāciju...
šajā gadijumā var izmantot parastās plejera austiņas... nu tās ko asīs iesprauž...

----------


## timmijss

nevar to signalu laist caur telefonu mosk 

P.S. Varbut stipri kļūdos.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> nevar to signalu laist caur telefonu mosk 
> 
> P.S. Varbut stipri kļūdos.


 Vispar var izmantot arī telefona klausuli.... iesākumā paprovē shēmu bez trafa, pēc tam kad būsi uztvēris kādas stacijas, tad paprovē ar trafu, ja skaņa paliek skaļāka, tad izmanto trafu....
manuprāt der arī telefona aparata trafs... bet ja izmanto telefonu, tad gan jāskatās kāda tur iekšā shēma.... vismaz vecajiem bija uzzīmēta un tā ir nedaudz jāpārveido priekš detektora radio, kuru vari droši samontēt telefona aparāta korpusā...

----------


## emovere

nu telefonu es tieshaam nemaaceeshu partaisiit!   ::  
bet nu skatiishu!

 kaadu spoli Rasoso Ninni tu izmantoji tajaa sheemaa?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> nu telefonu es tieshaam nemaaceeshu partaisiit!   
> bet nu skatiishu!
> 
>  kaadu spoli Rasoso Ninni tu izmantoji tajaa sheemaa?


 iepriekš jau uzrakstiju, bet varu atkārtot... spoles karkass bija 6mm diametrā, der arī 5mm karkass, kas bija izmontēts no TV uztvērēja, ar skrūvējamu ferīta serdeni... vijumi bija vai nu 12 vai 25, īsti neaceros...
Par antenu lietoju vadu apmēram 6 - 15m garu vadu un zemēju pie centrālapkures radiatoriem....
googlee arī var atrast daudz info:
crystal radio
crystal radio circuit
crystal set
te būs gan bildes, gan shēmas utt

----------


## scAvenger

Fragments no vecās labās grāmatas "Jaunais radioamatieris"    ::  

http://foto.inbox.lv/scavenger/Radio

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Fragments no vecās labās grāmatas "Jaunais radioamatieris"    
> 
> http://foto.inbox.lv/scavenger/Radio


 Te būs arī shēmas, ko esmu sameistarojis un pārbaudījis praksē...
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... ektors.jpg

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Var uzbūvēt detektora radio uz 88 - 108 MHz FM diapazonu...
google >> FM crystal set
Un te viens no variantiem....
http://solomonsmusic.net/FM_CrystalRadio.html

----------

